# Power Button Re-Boot for 921?



## Avillant (May 21, 2004)

It seems that somewhere in this site, I saw a warning that you should not do a Power Burron Re-Boot on the 921 (hold power button for about 10 seconds to cause a re-boot). I can't find anything about this anyplace. Can anyone help? If I remember correctly, it was something about causing damage to the hard file. Thanks

Tony


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Yes, this was mentioned back in July of 04. One person posted that it put stress on the hard drive, something that caused it to cycle? I don't recall any more. I think the following kinda answers your question, there are quite a few posts regarding the reboot process: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=27809&highlight=power+button+reboot


----------



## homer1 (Dec 27, 2004)

Fwiw, I just activated my 921 lastnight and it was acting a little strange until it downloaded new software finally. While the tech was makeing sure I had signal to the 921, it would lock up where I could'nt change some settings. He asked me to hold the power button in for 7 seconds and release for a reboot.


----------



## The Guv (Dec 14, 2004)

Avillant said:


> It seems that somewhere in this site, I saw a warning that you should not do a Power Burron Re-Boot on the 921 (hold power button for about 10 seconds to cause a re-boot). I can't find anything about this anyplace. Can anyone help? If I remember correctly, it was something about causing damage to the hard file. Thanks
> 
> Tony


I've had my 921 for three weeks and had to call *E Cust. Service twice for a couple of issues.

Both times, the CSR's had me do the Power Reboot that you described. My unit has had no problems since the reboots.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

The power button reboot does not and CAN NOT cause any damage to the 921's HDD.

A power plug reboot should only be done when the unit is off (in stand-by). Sometimes that's not possible due to a hang.

ANY DVR from ANY manufacturer should be treated as the computer that it is. This means at a minimum surge protection, and preferably a UPS (battery box).


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

I do a power-button reboot every few days. I have no choice. My 921 does not reboot nightly like most of the other units and ultimately, problems will creep up on me. The lastest were that my 921 refused to accept page-up or page-down commands from the remote. Then, it wouldn't accept a switch between SD/HD output from the remote.

Since a reboot always clears up these problems, seems to me a power-button re-boot would always be less intrusive than a power-cord reboot. My logic is the same as SimpleSimon's. Would you rather unplug your PC to reboot it or do a soft-reboot? I do the soft-reboot.

I have had a couple of instances where the 921 completely hangs and of course in those cases I have no choice but to "pull-the-plug".

But overall, the performance of my unit has improved with each s/w upgrade - I'm one of the lucky ones.

Skates


----------



## passing_ships (Aug 1, 2004)

On my 921, depressing the power button for 10-15 seconds does nothing more than put it in standby (I can still hear the fan). A smart-card reset works, however.

Is that usual?


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

passing_ships said:


> On my 921, depressing the power button for 10-15 seconds does nothing more than put it in standby (I can still hear the fan). A smart-card reset works, however.
> 
> Is that usual?


Not really, try holding it up to 30 seconds just to see if that will work.


----------



## passing_ships (Aug 1, 2004)

boylehome said:


> Not really, try holding it up to 30 seconds just to see if that will work.


 I will try that when I get home. I thought I read others effect it in 7 seconds...?


----------



## passing_ships (Aug 1, 2004)

passing_ships said:


> I will try that when I get home. I thought I read others effect it in 7 seconds...?


 Turns out to be a mis-diagnostic on my part. The 921 does reboot if the power button is depressed - the fan doesn't turn off during this process. If I had bothered to turn on the TV during this process rather than making observations based on the perceived behavior of the unit, the question would have been unnecessary! Duh!


----------

